# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Через тернии к звездам: тестирование роутеров стандарта IEEE 802.11n

## SDA

Прогресс в области беспроводного сетевого оборудования не стоит на месте – производители совершенствуют старые модели и выпускают новые. Возможность значительно увеличить скорость своей домашней Wi-Fi сети, перейдя на IEEE 802.11n роутер, весьма заманчива, но при этом необходимо учитывать множество параметров – обеспечит ли модель нужную производительность и функционал, будет ли корректно работать с твоим провайдером. Чтобы несколько облегчить тебе выбор, мы протестировали восемь беспроводных роутеров разных ценовых категорий.

Тестируемое оборудование
ASUS RT-N13U 
ASUS RT-N16 
D-Link DIR-615 
D-Link DIR-655 
D-Link DIR-855 
NETGEAR WNR-2000 
NETGEAR WNDR-3700 
TRENDnet TEW-652BRP 
Методика тестирования
Как всегда, наш тест состоял их трех основных категорий:

1) К испытываемой модели подключались два компьютера: один к LAN-порту, второй к – WAN, а в настройках роутер выбиралось соединение со статическим IP-адресом. Далее между компьютерами гонялся трафик, как по очереди, от одного к другому, так и одновременно (Full Duplex). Таким образом мы измеряли скорость маршрутизации (производительность NAT).

2) Затем на компьютере со стороны WAN поднимался PPTP-сервер, а в роутере выбирался соответствующий тип соединения. PPTP-соединение создает наибольшую нагрузку на роутер, поэтому тест проводился именно с ним.

3) При тестировании беспроводной сети трафик гонялся между компьютерами, подключенными, соответственно, к Wi-Fi и к свитчу роутера, на удалениии в 1 метр и около 6 метров. Во втором случае на пути следования сигнала находились препятствия в виде стен. Все модели тестировались с Wi-Fi-адаптерами соответствующих производителей. Применялось шифрование WPA2-PSK с ключом AES.

далее http://www.xakep.ru/post/51067/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

